
Ask HN: Resumé review service? - Raed667
Is there any community or service that does constructive resume review for software engineers?<p>Ideally something not US-centric but with more of a global vision?
======
gt2
I would look at other resumes in your industry/career type and see where yours
can be improved.

------
vfulco2
I thought self-promotion is verboten here. Check out my email if you wish to
have a conversation.

------
tyrex2017
i guess if you just posted yours here, you would get a ton of feedback here

